# rehoming my little boy (Surrey, BC, Canada)



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

First of all, I feel pretty sad having to do this, but I've been thinking about it for a long time now.

We have a small chihuahua boy, long coat, about 3.5lb, registered pure breed from a breeder, white and fawn, neutered, vaccines up to date, almost 2 years old.

I want to be honest with all the details about him, and also would like to find the best home for him. Thus, I am not posting on craigslist etc...

The problem with him is that, he eats poop. He doesn't eat his own, he LOVES our other dog's poop for some reason! It's like that since we got him. We brought him to the vet, tried the powder that is suppose to help discourage his behaviour. Nothing has worked. The vet said that it's a embedded in his mind to do that. He even brings it into his sleep area to eat. He doesn't do that with his own though, and we feed both dogs the same food. I think it's best for him to go to a home where he can be the only dog.

Another strange thing he does is that sometimes out of the blue, he would be really scared of going down the stairs. He screams like a rooster out of no where. He is not hurt or anything. Our friends would say they have never heard of a dog 'barking' like that before!?

He is very sweet and loves to play. My husband and I both work but my in laws would play with him during the day. It has been almost two years and nothing has changed regardless of everything that we've tried. 

We have a baby now and we don't want him to be mushing up the poop in her play area. Or screams and wakes her up in the nap. Our baby is a very light sleeper and it's already stressing us out having to spend 2 hours to put her to bed at night.

If you know of anyone who may be interested and wants a little chihuahua as a companion, please contact me! I only want a small adoption fee.

Thanks.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You are rehoming your dog because he eats poop and doesn't like stairs?

1. Poop eating is (unfortunately) a common trait in Chis. The best way to stop it is to pick up the poop. If there wasn't another dog around, he'd probably eat his own poop. It's a fact of life sometimes. 

2. At you dogs size, he shouldn't be doing the stairs. He should be carried up and down the stairs.

Are there other reasons you need to rehome him? He's a beauty!

Edited to add: are you rehoming him because of the baby? If I was closer I would definitely take him. He is really beautiful. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

It's not even about picking it up anymore... we've been trying to do positive training, I've read so much on it and tried different methods of what worked for other people. Nothing is working. 

He eats it off fresh following my dog's butt.... even he feels disturbed.

He is okay with stairs, he runs up and down no problem. Only occasionally we don't know what is the matter with him he just screams. He screams in the middle of the night out of the blue for absolutely no reason. And it sounds like a rooster, waking everyone up I don't know what to do.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Poop is like a delicacy with one of my dogs no big deal. Trust me your other dog doesnt care dogs do things we would consider gross. I agree pick it up he won't eat it. None of my dogs use the stairs what about putting upmamgate you will dp that anyways once the baby starts crawling. Boy I wish you were closer I would scoop him up. Those are really the reasons you are giving him up?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> Poop is like a delicacy with one of my dogs no big deal. I agree pick it up he won't eat it. None of my dogs use the stairs what about putting upmamgate you will dp that anyways once the baby starts crawling. Boy I wish you were closer I would scoop him up.


I know right! If I wasn't thousands of miles away, I would be on my way to get him. I hope someone on here takes him. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

It wasn't my plan to rehome him even after having the baby. Until it started becoming more and more problematic....

I dont' want to be irresponsible, and i always support adopting dogs, but it is definitely becoming a problem that is normally not expected. I really don't want the baby to be crawling one day and find her with remaining mushed up poop as her toy.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Try this my puppy tries to drink my females pee while they are going how is that for gross.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

minimocha said:


> It's not even about picking it up anymore... we've been trying to do positive training, I've read so much on it and tried different methods of what worked for other people. Nothing is working.
> 
> He eats it off fresh following my dog's butt.... even he feels disturbed.
> 
> He is okay with stairs, he runs up and down no problem. Only occasionally we don't know what is the matter with him he just screams. He screams in the middle of the night out of the blue for absolutely no reason. And it sounds like a rooster, waking everyone up I don't know what to do.


Is it always when he is walking, running, or doing stairs? Have you had his knees or hips checked? The first thing that comes to mind is it sounds like he is in pain perhaps his knee or hip is popping out when he is going downstairs sometimes.


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

I have to say I'm still 50/50 about all this... not something I want to do. But I would if he gets to go to a better home...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

minimocha said:


> It wasn't my plan to rehome him even after having the baby. Until it started becoming more and more problematic....
> 
> I dont' want to be irresponsible, and i always support adopting dogs, but it is definitely becoming a problem that is normally not expected. I really don't want the baby to be crawling one day and find her with remaining mushed up poop as her toy.


Why can't you clean up the poop as soon as your dog goes? I don't understand. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Not only when he is doing the stairs (and it's only occasionally out of the blue, when he is at the very last step!) He does that sometimes in his den in the middle of the night too. We have no idea why... it's not howling, not barking, just sounds like a rooster. ​
Plus the added stress of being so sleep deprived with a super attached baby, I feel like I can't do this anymore. I'm about to burst. 



intent2smile said:


> Is it always when he is walking, running, or doing stairs? Have you had his knees or hips checked? The first thing that comes to mind is it sounds like he is in pain perhaps his knee or hip is popping out when he is going downstairs sometimes.


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

They use doggy pads at home. If i'm not up yet, I will wake up to a mess. They also go in the middle of the night and there is nobody to pick it up. Also he eats it directly off my other dog, so there is no picking up....?

Plus I'll be returning to work in a few months. My mom in law will be the only one home during the day, she is very old and cannot bend down to clean up. She does play with my dogs. We have to clean up after we get off work.



pupluv168 said:


> Why can't you clean up the poop as soon as your dog goes? I don't understand.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I do hope you find him a good home, he sounds like a good dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with the poster before if this barking is new perhaps he is hurt. Seems like a behavior like that out of the blue is not normal.


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

mine try to eat rabbit poop, everytime they eat another dogs poop you take a spray bottle and wash their mouth out eventually they stop eating poop because they don't like the water sprayed in their mouth don't yell at him but sternly say no poop or you'll get the water it worked with mischa when she was a baby chi,my boys lick the ggurls pee it's human nature.just a thought how is he getting in the house with it in his mouth?there are worse things they can get into trust me, further more if you yell at a chi they can be defiant and well scared so no wonder he'd cower and not want to be picked up.Best of luck in finding him a new home , but a new home will not stop the poop eating unless they take time to correct it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I normally stay away from the rehoming threads. It always makes me sad. My opinion is as most. Why rehome a pup because he eats poop, and screams, most likely due to pain of some sort. But in these situations sometime it's really better for the pup to be in a home where the owner can handle whatever it is that the current owner finds no solution. I think eventually it leads to resenting the dog, and although abuse may not occur, the pup usually ends up being neglected. In the end the best outcome may be the pup being rehomed. 

OP, please don't take my post as I'm accusing you of abusing or neglecting your pup. I'm just saying many times this can happen. The pup deserves to be in a home where the "screaming" can be evaluated by a vet, and the poop eating not a major concern. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I totally agree with TLI. I don't normally comment on these threads either because I feel they can come across as a bit conformational sometimes but these reasons seem more about you than they are about your dog. It sounds as if he is just not for you. Do you have a place for them to go outside? If you don't I would crate train them so they don't go of a night without you there and when you are around a firm 'no' should stop him eating poop either from your dog or the floor. Both of mine respond to no and stop what they're doing. If not, I would confine them to one room or a playpen and then you can clean up before the dog or the poo gets near your baby. I think consistent training rather than adding things to the poop will work. I prefer positive reinforcement to punishers but you can try either. Punishment being the water in mouth or a spray to the face, loud noise etc or you can sit down and pay attention to the dogs...when they poop the moment before your dog can go towards the poop and eat it praise. The duration should get longer, über praise and so on. It takes longer to start with but is generally more effective and lasts better over time. 

I wish I was near you, he's absolutely beautiful. Look at that gorgeous face!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My Fox Terrier, was a rescue, we lost her a few months ago ,she was almost 17 years old. She ate poop and tried to get it coming out of our JR's butt, we ended up taking her out on a leash so she couldn't get it or get near him when he went, plus it was picked up as soon as they went. after about a year of doing this, she stopped. 

I can understand you being over whelmed with a new baby, worrying about him also is very stressful. Hope he finds a good home, he is really handsome. Best of luck.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am really sorry you are feeling so overwhelmed, having to re-home a pet must be heartbreaking. I really hope you find a wonderful forever home for him.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow he's beyond adorable! I can't take in another dog permanently because of strata rules, but if it comes to the point where you're going to give him to the SPCA or a random person you're unsure of, I would consider fostering him for you and give him an amazing home until we could both work together to find a forever home for him. I used to live in Cloverdale, but am now within a 3-4 hour drive. Definitely keep trying to find him a good home if you're made that decision, but please keep me in mind if it comes to that point.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

He might be eating the poop because he's lacking something in his diet. As far as the stairs, do you have hardwood stairs? Hardwood flooring is slippery for the chis & they know they can get hurt. I have to carry my chi up & down the stairs since we've taken the carpet off & put hardwood. He is so beautiful. Wish I lived closer too.

I've heard pineapple juice keeps them from eating poop when fed to the dogs.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Was also going to ask - would you consider driving him to the interior? I am the founder of the local chihuahua group and if you're sure you want to re-home him, I can ask around to see if anyone is looking to add a new family member.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Also, I'm not sure if you know about this place but they rehome only chis!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Krystal you gave her some very good ideas and links. Thank You. 
He is adorable and I hope you can find him a good home where he can be the only dog. I am glad you are not posting him on Craigslist but instead trying to find him the best home possible.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Wow he's beyond adorable! I can't take in another dog permanently because of strata rules, but if it comes to the point where you're going to give him to the SPCA or a random person you're unsure of, I would consider fostering him for you and give him an amazing home until we could both work together to find a forever home for him. I used to live in Cloverdale, but am now within a 3-4 hour drive. Definitely keep trying to find him a good home if you're made that decision, but please keep me in mind if it comes to that point.


This is wonderful of you to help. Thank you for doing the best you can for the little one. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll say quite bluntly he's not screaming from pain likely, I have one that does this as well :lol: it's an attention scream  I know it well.. you described it well :lol:

Some dogs just eat poop period and there's nothing you can do about it but be proactive, I think Gemma here is a poop eater and her owner feeds her the BEST foods available. It sounds like you have a lot on your plate with two dogs and a new baby, life happens sometimes and situations change, there is no point in making anyone feel badly about trying to find a suitable home for the dog, she avoided Craigslist and that's the biggy.

Fancy sending him to Quebec? he's a beauty.


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks, yes I've heard of them. But I'm not in a rush to rehome him. I can treat it as if I'm "fostering" him at the meantime until I find him a better home. But it is an option to keep in mind 



KrystalLeigh said:


> Also, I'm not sure if you know about this place but they rehome only chis!


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh yes, sometimes I think it is attention 'scream'. It is very random, and it happens almost every morning as soon as my husband leaves the house and locks the door! Like he's asking me to wake up and feed him already!! I never knew dogs have this "rooster" scream. Definitely not from pain... 

I will never simply abandon him just because I can't find anyone who will take him. I'm doing this slowly, until I do find one. Thank you for all the support and suggestions. I jsut happen to have a difficult dog and a difficult baby... 



KittyD said:


> I'll say quite bluntly he's not screaming from pain likely, I have one that does this as well :lol: it's an attention scream  I know it well.. you described it well :lol:
> 
> Some dogs just eat poop period and there's nothing you can do about it but be proactive, I think Gemma here is a poop eater and her owner feeds her the BEST foods available. It sounds like you have a lot on your plate with two dogs and a new baby, life happens sometimes and situations change, there is no point in making anyone feel badly about trying to find a suitable home for the dog, she avoided Craigslist and that's the biggy.
> 
> Fancy sending him to Quebec? he's a beauty.


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

I probably can't do a 3-4 hour drive... esp with a young infant. Possibility to meet half way? That might be an option!



KrystalLeigh said:


> Was also going to ask - would you consider driving him to the interior? I am the founder of the local chihuahua group and if you're sure you want to re-home him, I can ask around to see if anyone is looking to add a new family member.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree 100% with T! That's exactly the way I feel about this.
He is beyond adorable I really hope he'll find someone that loves and accepts him the way he is, a poop eater (like my male that I adore) and a rooster barker lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done you for trying to find him the best possible home ,it must be very hard having a baby as well to cope with ,i do hope somebody on here will take him for you.


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

I wish you were located in the United States. My best friend is looking to adopt a chi, and would provide a wonderful home. He's very cute! We had a German shepherd that had a bad habit of eating poop. We finally tried using hot sauce poured on the poo to discourage her from wanting to eat it. It only took a couple times of her eating the poo covered with hot sauce before she finally left it alone for good. Have you tried this? We tried commercial sprays that were suppose to keep dogs away from things but none worked the way the hot sauce did.


----------



## amaterasu (Mar 6, 2013)

If this dog is purebred, have you contacted the breeder? Most have a stipulation in their sales contract that you must return the dog to them. I know breeders that have sued owners who did not give them the first right of refusal. Also, I have a friend who rescues Chi's in Surrey and she may be able to courtesy post the dog for you, or know someone who is looking for a new pup.


----------



## Cali'smom (Mar 30, 2013)

*Hi, my husband and I live in Langley and have..*

Hi, my husband and I live in Langley and have talked about getting another chi...our little girl, Cali is 6 months old and is 3 lbs. we would love to come meet your little guy and see if he could be a great addition to our family. Msg me . Look forward to hearing from you!


----------

